# inawe...



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Sorry, don't want that 13th post, luck ain't been too gud lately  


Check yo PM's for outboard info...


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*man you aint got*

that wooly feeln do ya , heck it,s just a number  Hey preciate that turn on the motor n Im going to take it mon or tues n no later thats right on time [[thanx]] [[[Bill]]]


----------

